# Bread?



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 28, 2011)

What sort of bread do you all have?

Just trying to find out what sort of bread everyone has. I don't like bread which has seeds in ie Bergen.

*Gill*


----------



## Caroline (Nov 28, 2011)

I get 50/50 or best of both. It is a compromise between what the rest of the family likes and what I need.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 28, 2011)

We have Hovis seed sensations (2 varieties).

Our dietician mentioned 50/50 as an alternative.

Rob


----------



## FM001 (Nov 28, 2011)

Burgen soya & linseed.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 28, 2011)

Warburtons, Mothers Pride Plain.................sometimes just whatever looks nice on the shelf.....................


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 28, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Warburtons, Mothers Pride Plain.................sometimes just whatever looks nice on the shelf.....................



White or brown (wholemeal)?


----------



## Steff (Nov 28, 2011)

Combo really either hovis seeded loaf or burgen bread.......Mind you pitta bread has come into my life quite abit lately will often have it filled with salad or prawns and or meat/tuna


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2011)

Burgen Soya and Linseed. I would no longer touch any bread that didn't have seeds or wholegrains after seeing how fast and high it spikes me  White bread spikes faster than table sugar and cheap brown 'wholemeal' bread is often little better than white.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 28, 2011)

Whatever my partner makes in bread maker during daylight hours with our solar electicity. Usually basically granary, but depends on what packet of flour is open at the time. He wasn't very keen when I used the machine, so I leave it to him now!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 28, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> We have Hovis seed sensations (2 varieties).
> 
> Our dietician mentioned 50/50 as an alternative.
> 
> Rob



Cheers Rob. Also just asking this question after what Pumper_Sue said yesterday "Just a pointer for you though 4 slices of bread will do major damage to your blood sugars that is a lot of startchy carbs in one go" I'm looking to change from white bread to some sort of brown bread but i need one which i like without seeds.

*Gill*


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 28, 2011)

You could try stoneground.  It is a bit coarser than the standard loaves but does not contain seeds.  The G.I. is 53.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think the 50/50 is a basic white loaf with seeds (?) added. It may have been developed for anyone who doesn't like the thought of wholegrain/seeded but wants the health benefits.

But I've never tried it.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I think the 50/50 is a basic white loaf with seeds (?) added. It may have been developed for anyone who doesn't like the thought of wholegrain/seeded but wants the health benefits.
> 
> But I've never tried it.
> 
> Rob



Isn't there also a 'Best of Both with no bits'? No idea how that would rank in the GI stakes.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 28, 2011)

I only really found GI reduced with bread with seeds in, though I suppose any added fibre will be good for your digestion if nothing else!

Best bet is probably to run your own tests (since everyone reacts differently) and test before and 1-2 hours after eating different sorts. Make sure you test each one a few times to rule out 'fluke' results and stick with the one you like best that is gentlest on your BGs.

Hope you find one that works for you.


----------



## Newtothis (Nov 28, 2011)

I have soya/linseed and Warburton's seeded - both are delicious and don't spike my sugars to badly. Amanda x


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 28, 2011)

As I generally make my own (except when I forget to be organised!), my normal favourite is granary with pumpkin and sunflower seeds (with malt extract). But you don't like seeded loaves, so I won't mention that.

My other favourite is spelt loaf (again seeded, but that can be left out). It's similar to rye bread.

Andy


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> White bread spikes faster than table sugar and cheap brown 'wholemeal' bread is often little better than white.



One has to be careful to get wholemeal at the very least (preferably multigrain or seeded), as brown flour can legally just be white flour with added caramel to make it look healthy -- and caramel is a hydrocarbon, hence suspected carcinogenic.  (It's for that reason that, when I buy soy sauce, I buy a high-quality brand such as Kikkoman, one whose rich taste and dark colour come from brewing, not MSG and caramel.  Brewing for the right length of time takes longer and thus is more expensive, but the result is worth it.)


----------



## MCH (Nov 28, 2011)

Any type of wholemeal.

(Note: At our last communion, the minister said it was interesting to see who took wholemeal amd who took white!   )


----------



## David H (Nov 28, 2011)

A rye or Buckwheat bread or maybe a Irish brown soda bread.

Being a Coeliac I eat a Gluten Free Sourdough bread (Natural long proofing)

or a brown seeded Gluten Free bread or Soda Bread


----------



## trophywench (Nov 29, 2011)

Just idly looking at the wrapping on a Warburton's large white medoum sliced loaf  I am fairly appalled to see that 4 slices of it not only contains 72g of carbs but that it also contains 1,636 calories.

To my mind that's an awful lot of my days calories to 'waste' on bread.  Especially 'boring' bread!  LOL

Yes - I do eat it.  I eat it plain or toasted, thickly buttered, with all sorts of very scrumptious things upon it.  Sometimes.  Never ever more than 2 slices though.  It is only there as a holder for the things I really wanna eat.  I could actually just as easily lob the meat or whatever and the salad into a dish and mix that up with some mayo, and have a couple of buttered Ryvitas and I'd enjoy it just as much. Or stuff the 'contents' in a mini wholewheat pitta.  So that's what I'm more likely to do unless we've run out of Ryvita/pitta!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 29, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Just idly looking at the wrapping on a Warburton's large white medoum sliced loaf  I am fairly appalled to see that 4 slices of it not only contains 72g of carbs but that it also contains 1,636 calories.
> 
> To my mind that's an awful lot of my days calories to 'waste' on bread.  Especially 'boring' bread!  LOL



This was what I was trying to get over to OP 4 slices in one go is a lot of carbs and the impact is  There's no reason not to eat white bread but not 4 slices like that. There's ways and means of reducing the impact as well. As in using a suitable filling to lower the GI of the over all meal.


----------



## HelenM (Nov 30, 2011)

> =trophywench  Just idly looking at the wrapping on a Warburton's large white medoum sliced loaf  I am fairly appalled to see that 4 slices of it not only contains 72g of carbs but that it also contains 1,636 calories.




  Jenny, 72 g carbs sounds about right  but that would   only be 288 cal + some from  protein and a little fat.  I think you read the kilojoule figure rather than the  kilocalorie figure. 
1636kj =391 kc (courtesy of an online calculator  )


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2011)

HelenM said:


> Jenny, 72 g carbs sounds about right  but that would   only be 288 cal + some from  protein and a little fat.  I think you read the kilojoule figure rather than the  kilocalorie figure.
> 1636kj =391 kc (courtesy of an online calculator  )



It did sound a lot for 4 slices of bread!


----------



## elaine1969 (Nov 30, 2011)

I buy the oatilicious bread by kingsmill,  it doesn't have the seeds in which my kids dislike but I presume the fact that it contains oats makes the GI lower??


----------



## trophywench (Dec 1, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Just idly looking at the wrapping on a Warburton's large white medoum sliced loaf  I am fairly appalled to see that 4 slices of it not only contains 72g of carbs but that it also contains 1,636 calories.



ROFL - I've been looking for this thread to apologise! - KiloJoules, got it in one!

Don't worry, getting my eyes tested in January!  LOL

I never normally look at the calories, fat or protein in most things - so that's my excuse !


----------

